# Borodin - String Quartet 1 (on a theme of Beethoven) (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

From Edition Silvertust....

"His First String Quartet dates from the mid 1870's and bears the subtitle "Suggested by a theme of Beethoven." Though Borodin himself did not enlighten the reader as to which theme, it was from the final movement of Beethoven's Op.130 String Quartet in B flat Major. The first movement, Moderato-Allegro, starts with a slow introduction which builds tension and expectation especially as it begins to accelerate. It is the Allegro (where our soundbite begins) in which traces of the Beethoven theme may be heard. The second movement, Andante con moto, begins with a duet in the first violin and viola. It is introspective and pensive. The middle section is a relaxed fugue on a chromatic rising line. The extraordinary third movement, Scherzo: Prestissimo, has a triplet figure which is quickly handed off from voice to voice at a breakneck speed. The trio section, based on a theme very close to the opening Allegro, is mostly made up of harmonics in all of the voices and creates a marvelous fairyland of tone. There was certainly nothing like it up until that time. The finale, Andante-Allegro risoluto, begins with a brief and moderato introduction. Both the 1st violin and cello have short cadenzas. The main subject of the Allegro, is quite energetic while the second subject is clearly related to several of the other themes which have appeared earlier."
Unfortunately I've still not heard the highly regarded Fitzwilliam recording but if I do (and its good enough) I'll squeeze it in.

Below is a student performance from YouTube 






Recommended

Haydn Quartet Budapest - smooth and very well-played, lacks a bit of bite
Moscow - well-realised and confident. More fire please
Russian - very lyrical performance that will resonate with those wanting a warmly romantic account.

*Highly recommended

Lindsays* - warm and well-balanced readings that perhaps would have benefitted more from the Lindsays' customary fire. Still very impressive.
*Joachim* - brisk and fleet account with some lovely inner detail and sweet tones
*Shostakovich* - slightly ragged around the edges but interesting recording. If you like the more romantic Borodin recordings this may not be for you but if you want something different you could love this.
*Borodin* (1958) - some confusion as to the date of this one (its labelled as 1958 and 1964 on different discs) but whatever its a little more relaxed than their EMI/Melodiya traversal and not as well recorded.
*Borodin* (2019) - the newer Borodin line-up are better recorded than any of their predecessors and play beautifully. Their recording stresses the romantic nature of this quartet (maybe a little too much).
*Borciani* - an excellent surprise. Coached by the Italiano legend, Palo Borciani, these young guns (theyre probably in their 40s, lol) turn in a taut and expressive reading a la Italiano. Very enjoyable.
*Brussels* - very nice all-rounder with super phrasing and good sound. The first movement is very fine.

*Superb

Lark* - youthful and fresh, theres a sincerity and passion behind this that I find infectious even if they are occasionally looser than their competitors (but this can be an advantage too). The Scherzo is just sublime.
*St. Petersburg* - gorgeously recorded and with a beautiful tone this was a fraction off the top. Couldnt fault a minute of it and the 3rd and 4th movements are superlative.
*Taneyev* - oh how I wish this top-heavy, Melodiya, early 60s recording could get a remaster! It has everything I want. Dynamics are spot-on, lots of quirky touches and phrases and the whole performance is a total delight (even though thee are occasional intonation lapses). Their unique scherzo is heavenly. My favourite, interpretively, but the recording is very harsh on the ear.

*Top Pick

Borodin (1980) *- OK, it's another Melodiya recording but this 1980 analogue recording is much more pleasant on the ear (but still a little cavernous). The first two movements are seductively gorgeous and the rest is so well-balanced and played. Twinned with one of the best 2nd quartets this is essential listening.


----------

